# terrible memory, poor concentration, "irreality" feeling and anxiety, is it normal?



## Atreya (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, i am hypothyroid, even now i am not very sure 
(with a tsh 0.06) 
and i have been feeling since some months ago (or years) that my memory is worst and i have troubles to concentrate, i feel sometimes like confused, and the awful "irreality"feeling or like living in a dream, and awful anxiety... i had since years ago sometimes the irreality sensation but it was not so acute and often like it's happening now  
(also i have headache and dizziness...) 
But is it normal the poor memory, poor concentration and the irreality and the confusion feeling (it's hard to describe this one)??? 
i am worried about all this, maybe should i see a Neurologist? 
anybody else with the same??

:ashamed0001:

(sorry for my english)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Atreya said:


> Hello, i am hypothyroid, even now i am not very sure
> (with a tsh 0.06)
> and i have been feeling since some months ago (or years) that my memory is worst and i have troubles to concentrate, i feel sometimes like confused, and the awful "irreality"feeling or like living in a dream, and awful anxiety... i had since years ago sometimes the irreality sensation but it was not so acute and often like it's happening now
> (also i have headache and dizziness...)
> ...


Hi Atreya! As you know, I think that you might be hyper and yes; those can be symptoms of thyroid disiease. Most of us have experienced the same things. Sad, but true.


----------



## Thyroidmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I know how you feel I have experienced that feeling almost like your watching your life from another persons body. It seems to come and go I am sure it is related to the numbers I have not had that problem since I have gotten my numbers where they are.

Do you know what your free's are? What medication are you on?

My TSH is always suppressed because of Naturethroid which the doctors always freak out about but that happens when you are on desicated thyroid or T3 medication.

I honestly did not start feeling better until my free's were at the very top of the range There is a varience in free ranges from lab to lab from my experience. You have to treat the problem as whole not just a number you have treat your symptoms.

Have you been to the website stopthethyroidmaddness.com? It was a huge help to me along the way.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroidmommy said:


> I think I know how you feel I have experienced that feeling almost like your watching your life from another persons body. It seems to come and go I am sure it is related to the numbers I have not had that problem since I have gotten my numbers where they are.
> 
> Do you know what your free's are? What medication are you on?
> 
> ...


I recently had a disussion w/my rheumatologist who handles my thyroid meds as well because by keeping my TSH suppressed, my Lupus antibodies (Anti-DNA, C3, C4) are also suppressed.

Everytime I see a doctor for a cold or bladder infection (which is not often at all), I get the 3rd. degree about Armour and my TSH being below the range even though my FREEs are "exactly" where they should be. I am sick and tired of being treated like a drug addict and in fact, the last doctor wanted to know and get this verbatim, "What other drugs are you on?" What??? I take no other Rx by the way.

I told my rheumatologist that I am never ever giving another doctor my thyroid history; not even a hint of it. You know what? She agreed w/me.

And the worst part is, they forget all about the reason I went to see them in the first place. I had to say to one doctor, "Listen, are you going to treat me for this bronchitis or not?" "If not, I will go elsewhere!" I am not making this stuff up! LOL!!

What a life!


----------



## Thyroidmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

Andros said:


> Everytime I see a doctor for a cold or bladder infection (which is not often at all), I get the 3rd. degree about Armour and my TSH being below the range even though my FREEs are "exactly" where they should be. I am sick and tired of being treated like a drug addict and in fact, the last doctor wanted to know and get this verbatim, "What other drugs are you on?" What??? I take no other Rx by the way.


*snip*

No Kidding!!! I seriously feel like a drug dealer/addict when I have to go through it with a new doctor! It is freaking stupid!!! I am on no pain pills nothing other then thyroid meds..I think the medical community needs to make a shift and treat the drug addicts like the drug addicts instead of feeding them more pain pills..When in fact I bet a good percentage of them have thyroid problems they should be being treated for instead. I know a great deal of my pain went away after I got my free's up. I was once told if your body is not working right you will feel more pain in the spots where your body is weak and I totally believe that to be the case in my case my sis in laws case who is not on thyroid meds but a bunch of pain pills. And with my husband because I have seen his numbers but he refuses to believe he has a problem.. Treating the pain is only treating a result of problem not fixing the problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroidmommy said:


> *snip*
> 
> No Kidding!!! I seriously feel like a drug dealer/addict when I have to go through it with a new doctor! It is freaking stupid!!! I am on no pain pills nothing other then thyroid meds..I think the medical community needs to make a shift and treat the drug addicts like the drug addicts instead of feeding them more pain pills..When in fact I bet a good percentage of them have thyroid problems they should be being treated for instead. I know a great deal of my pain went away after I got my free's up. I was once told if your body is not working right you will feel more pain in the spots where your body is weak and I totally believe that to be the case in my case my sis in laws case who is not on thyroid meds but a bunch of pain pills. And with my husband because I have seen his numbers but he refuses to believe he has a problem.. Treating the pain is only treating a result of problem not fixing the problem.


You are not kidding about inflammation! OMG!! I am 68 and I never felt this good when I was 30, 40 , 50 etc.. I kid you not. I needed T3 sooooooooooooo bad. Just simply NOT converting.

The doctors give out pills for every thing for all the wrong reasons (panacea); i.e. pat the little woman on the head w/her bag full of anti-D's, statins, metformin, prednisone, plaquinil, hormones and what have you and send her on the way.

Here we are taking one little Rx, nothing else mind you, we feel completly well, sane, cognizant, lucid, productive and HAPPY!!! God forbid this should happen!!

Better get off my platform! LOL!!


----------



## Thyroidmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are not kidding about inflammation! OMG!! I am 68 and I never felt this good when I was 30, 40 , 50 etc.. I kid you not. I needed T3 sooooooooooooo bad. Just simply NOT converting.
> 
> The doctors give out pills for every thing for all the wrong reasons (panacea); i.e. pat the little woman on the head w/her bag full of anti-D's, statins, metformin, prednisone, plaquinil, hormones and what have you and send her on the way.
> 
> ...


"basal resting temperature below 98.2 F that does not allow the needed warming effect of muscles and connective tissue that leads to joint stiffness and pain."

Ugh!! I sure wish doctors would get a clue about all this thyroid stuff sounds like we both lost some years because of it..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroidmommy said:


> "basal resting temperature below 98.2 F that does not allow the needed warming effect of muscles and connective tissue that leads to joint stiffness and pain."
> 
> Ugh!! I sure wish doctors would get a clue about all this thyroid stuff sounds like we both lost some years because of it..


Best years of my adult life; how about you?


----------



## Thyroidmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

Andros said:


> Best years of my adult life; how about you?


Not as many as you mine affected me since I was a teenager and I am now recovering will be 30 next year. But I do feel like it took away the first years of being a mom from how badly it affected me after I had my kids


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I can totally relate! When my Free T3 was in the basement, I had pain I never even dreamed of! Could not get off the couch to save my life, and could barely remember what happened yesterday. My doc told me my thyroid levels were "normal" and that all my problems were totally unrelated, asked if I was seeing my therapist, then shoved some anti-depressants in my face. And she had the nerve to complain about the disability paperwork my job kept sending her!

I felt better within days of starting Armour and getting some T3. I'm mad that I will never get the last 6 years back, but at least I'm in my 30s and I have a long life ahead of me.


----------



## Thyroidmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

lavender said:


> I can totally relate! When my Free T3 was in the basement, I had pain I never even dreamed of! Could not get off the couch to save my life, and could barely remember what happened yesterday. My doc told me my thyroid levels were "normal" and that all my problems were totally unrelated, asked if I was seeing my therapist, then shoved some anti-depressants in my face. And she had the nerve to complain about the disability paperwork my job kept sending her!
> 
> I felt better within days of starting Armour and getting some T3. I'm mad that I will never get the last 6 years back, but at least I'm in my 30s and I have a long life ahead of me.


Glad to hear your doing well! Maybe the few of us that have been able to figure it out and start to feel better can be a sign of hope for the rest.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm certainly not perfect, but tons better than I was! Last week I was doing hiking I couldn't have even imagined doing for the past 4 years. I was at a children's playground and had this crazy notion of sliding down the fireman's pole . Kept thinking of how it was my arthritic grandma who taught my brother and I and how she must have been twice my age (my mom was in too bad of physical shape to do it). Well, I had to do it. My knees hurt a bit for the next two days, but it was worth the excitement and knowing I could still do it. I'm not dead yet, might as well live while I can!


----------



## Atreya (Jan 30, 2011)

Thyroidmommy said:


> I think I know how you feel I have experienced that feeling almost like your watching your life from another persons body. It seems to come and go I am sure it is related to the numbers I have not had that problem since I have gotten my numbers where they are.
> 
> Do you know what your free's are? What medication are you on?
> 
> ...


Hi Tyroidmommy! 
and thanks for your replies! 
this are my numbers: 
Thyroid: (Ranges)

CT3 (t3 uptake) 0.37 NMOl/L (0.32-0.48 )
T3 1.94 (1.34-2.73 )
T4 88.54 (78.38-157-40)
Tyrotropin (TSH) 0.06 UuI/Ml ( 0.34-5.60
Thyroglobulin 58.54 Ng/ML (0.0-35.0)

Antibodies:
Thyroglobulin 58.54U/ML (rangeNEGATIVE/-100)
Peroxidase Thyroid 150 U/ML (rangeNEGATIVE/- 40
Gray zone 40-60
positive More 60)

and yes Andros, the hyper how i am now... feels like hypo but with more anxiety (among other things).

The last doctor i saw change my dosage i was in 50-75mcg Novotiral, and few days ago i began to take 50mcg Novotiral.

i am gonna check the thyroidmaddness, it's amazing how the thryoid can cause so many symptoms??

Hope -someday- this funny-strange sensations can disappear!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Atreya said:


> Hi Tyroidmommy!
> and thanks for your replies!
> this are my numbers:
> Thyroid: (Ranges)
> ...


I pray for you to be well..........................; I am worried for you!


----------



## Chromatic (Mar 31, 2011)

I am not diagnosed yet -- just new to this forum. Have a family history of Hypo.. and my TSH is below normal range,.. have had symptoms for years now.. but thought I would comment on this thread I found it interesting!

As for the memory, concentration, "irreality" (which has two terms I know of.. 1) Derealization, and Depersonalization -- both are very similar,.. some people describe it as being out of their body. Other just as feeling really weird, odd, and things don't look or feel right. Either way it is always a terrible feeling.

The memory and concentration are absolutely horrible for me! This started in my mid 20's.. and is without a doubt robbing me of my life right now and has taken many years so far. I was great for 24 years or so, then slowly I feel like I am 123 years old physically and mentally. Really tough stuff.

But, absolutely.. it is common and somewhat 'normal' to feel these things and more with hyper or hypo thyroidism. As the others have said getting your exogenous (outside source) of t3/t4 at proper levels can really change these things.

As Andros mentioned.. they feel better now at 68 than they did in their prime of their life.. 30's, 40's, and 50's! If that isn't encouraging I don't know what its!

----

As for the doctors fiasco with taking Synthroid, or Armour -- (even Cytomel is a problem) -- is really ridiculous.

There are several reasons they will give, but the only one that makes much sense is the possibility of heart problems with some of the elevated T3. But this is if it isn't monitored!!! They simply need to realize if you are being monitored by THEM regularly and levels are healthy, then the negative effects aren't going to happen.

I have heard it online and from my own mother than there is a night and day difference in Armour vs Synthroid,.. and I can imagine those who supplement with Cytomel(T3) as well because Synthroid is essentially just T4. Which is supposed to convert to as much T3 as we need, but it apparently doesn't do so for everyone, not to the degree that is needed.

As for being treated like a criminal by the doctors -- I disagree with treating the 'addicts like addicts' type of thing. There are alot of people in pain out there and unfortunately opiates are the best thing we have by far out there to help this pain.. until we figure out something better, natures poppy plant is it. I really hate the way doctors , even pharmacists, get attitudes with certain medications. Even armour thyroid, etc.. and of course the opiates, and specific other types of medicine.

It isn't the persons fault that there is a chance it may change their mood temporarily. It is a side effect of the drug,.. I totally adopt the principle of I would much rather see 100 people NOT in pain get their 'fix' or 'buzz' from doctors and 1 true chronic pain patient be treated properly than those 100 'addicts' get turned down, but along with it goes unfair treatment or no treatment for the 1 who really, really needs it. Unfortunately, things are more like you mention and those with chronic pain are severely undertreated, and if treated not given proper medication because of the DEA, stigma, and so on.

It all boils down to what is taught, media, rumors, and so on amongst doctors and even pharmacists -- When people need to be treated on a case by case, person by person basis. Not , pre-judged when they walk into the room.

As was mentioned when you mention your thyroid disease and the doctor ignores your other complaints. The preconceived notions are just insane, and really until the patients can make a true stand to choose their own treatment nothing will change.

You've heard the saying "The doctors work for us" -- well sure, but we all know that isn't the case. If people would really have a system to stand up for mistreatment, incompetency, rudeness, etc then doctors would have to be held accountible for the 'service' they provide and therefore if they acted in the way many of them do currently, they wouldn't make any money because they wouldn't have patients. Those who performed their jobs as we want them to , properly,.. would make a ton of money and so on. Just how to get a system of 'ratings'.. or whatnot going like that is the question. But I digress..

I found it interesting you mention the pain increases with thyroid problems. I'm not really sure the physiology behind that theory, but I certainly believe it is plausible. I know I have alot of pain without any, so far, real concrete reasoning -- If it turns out my thyroid is to blame that would explain alot!

Thyroidmommy:

Interesting quote -- My basal temperature is always 96.5-97.4 degree's, and has been so for years. If I really work out (which isn't easy) it may elevate into the low 98.x range. I find that alot of caffeine tends to be most effective at elevating my temperature into the 98 degree range.. This would also explain why increasing exercise regularly would potentially help thyroid secondary symptoms.

Take care !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chromatic said:


> I am not diagnosed yet -- just new to this forum. Have a family history of Hypo.. and my TSH is below normal range,.. have had symptoms for years now.. but thought I would comment on this thread I found it interesting!
> 
> As for the memory, concentration, "irreality" (which has two terms I know of.. 1) Derealization, and Depersonalization -- both are very similar,.. some people describe it as being out of their body. Other just as feeling really weird, odd, and things don't look or feel right. Either way it is always a terrible feeling.
> 
> ...


Yes; "Judge not lest ye be judged!" You got it!


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Atreya, just wanted to mention that those symptoms can also be Migraine symptoms, including the feeling of "unreality." There is even a name for that type of aura-- Alice in Wonderland Syndrome. If you feel that migraines may be playing a part (and yes, that can be tied to the thyroid function as well), ask your doc for a Neurologist or headache specialist referral.


----------



## Atreya (Jan 30, 2011)

Jaimee said:


> Atreya, just wanted to mention that those symptoms can also be Migraine symptoms, including the feeling of "unreality." There is even a name for that type of aura-- Alice in Wonderland Syndrome. If you feel that migraines may be playing a part (and yes, that can be tied to the thyroid function as well), ask your doc for a Neurologist or headache specialist referral.


Hi, Jaimee! and thanks for the input! just that i had already seen a neurologist (it was about almost 3 years ago) 'cause i had a constant headache, and like a year ago i had exactly a migraine atack with "aura" (with zig zag lights, and feeling very bad, dizzy, but it happened after i ate cheese, since then i dont want to eat this kind of salty cheese and almost any cheese) and i haven't had any of this kind of migraine atacks since then.... well when i went with a neurologist (years ago), he did not find anything strange, he did not find a reason for my headache( i had a brain tomography with dye(contrast) ). Maybe i should visit a new Neurologist again. But, i feel so feed up, so tired, i dont know why i feel so bad, i feel with no energy, and here in Mexico the health system is so so bad, everything i've paid and i had received only medicines for the pain until the last year (juny-july) when i received (finally!) the Hypo diagnosis. Maybe i need to be much more patient... don't know (and a good antidepressant and anxiolytic).

thanks for all your answers and for your help! 
Big Hugs for everyone!


----------

